# Sandoz Milsub Homage Now With Domed Acrylic Crysta



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

The original flat sapphire was nice, but I had been hankering for a domed crystal to complete the vintage look, so I finally did it.

Probably not 100 M WR any more, but I have plenty of other watches that are 200M and 300M WR.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great looking watch - the domed crystal sets it off a treat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very Cool









I prefer domed crystals, much better looking IMHO


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very tasty looking watch...


----------

